# M1t



## leev (Jul 30, 2008)

guys i have been reading about the M1T product, on a few sites it seems to have good results can any one sare ther views for me ?

thanks in advance lee v


----------



## Cheesy (Jun 30, 2008)

leev said:


> guys i have been reading about the M1T product, on a few sites it seems to have good results can any one sare ther views for me ?
> 
> thanks in advance lee v


I've never heard many people say good things about it mate.

Good gains, terrible sides, is the most common review.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Very toxic,stay clear.


----------



## leev (Jul 30, 2008)

in what way is it toxic what have you read? the pages and site i have read seem ok, i know that they will be trying to sell the product , i have also read a few forums and again seems to be getting good gains

again thanks in advance

lee


----------



## Cheesy (Jun 30, 2008)

leev said:


> in what way is it toxic what have you read? the pages and site i have read seem ok, i know that they will be trying to sell the product , i have also read a few forums and again seems to be getting good gains
> 
> again thanks in advance
> 
> lee


Very liver toxic and risk of gyno is high iirc.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

M1T hits your liver really hard...as hard as Oxy's.

Most if not all users of M!T's report that after 7-10 day they can hardly eat anything.

And if the food isn't going in you can't grow.

{Contrary to what some gym goers seem to think, you CANNOT grow off thin-air!!  }


----------



## thaskitz (Apr 4, 2004)

did a cycle and was expectring to piss my liquidised liver out every time i went to the toilet.

Had good gains but the sides, mainly acne was horrible

Drank loads of water and took milk thistle every day.

Only ran for 6 weeks.

Can honestly say its up to you but tis not as bad as i thought it would be

The reason its ok on the label is that they recomend the dosage at 5mg a day. wheras i was running it at 35mg a day.


----------



## boblfc (Aug 1, 2008)

i done 2 weeks on these back pain was bad if i had seen this site before i took them i would have steered clear felt very tired and lazy during the day although i did feel a lot stonger in the gym one very big positive was my libido was very high but im stuck on a ship in the middle of the sea so my right arm got more exercise than my left


----------



## thaskitz (Apr 4, 2004)

Ditto on the lethary and doudle ditto on the libido

My poor poor missis lol


----------



## churchs415 (Aug 20, 2008)

i have done one cycle of 20 mg 20 days on 3 weeks off and 20 days on... great results watched my diet and my blood pressure actually went down


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Neil R said:


> M1T hits your liver really hard...as hard as Oxy's.
> 
> *Most if not all users of M!T's report that after 7-10 day they can hardly eat anything.*
> 
> ...


I wonder if Vanadyl + Chromium would help in this respect...


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

i did a small cycle of 5 weeks on methyl 1-t about 6 months ago and found good effects, put on quite abit of muscle, found i became alot stronger and had more will to push it harder when lifting, but does give headaches, lethargy and anger although i didnt get acne,

i was jus wundering, is methyl 1-t illegal to take or not? ive found alot of sites saying its legal, and others saying the oposite, i have a drug test soon so was wundering if they will bollock me if i do another cycle


----------



## redbell (Apr 18, 2008)

great product, cycled for 6 weeks and gained 18lb, kept 11 after pct, strength was high too, only side i got was acne, take loads of water and milk thistle with it , youd be fine


----------



## guru1964 (Jun 1, 2009)

Neil R said:


> M1T hits your liver really hard...as hard as Oxy's.
> 
> Most if not all users of M!T's report that after 7-10 day they can hardly eat anything.
> 
> ...


M1t and 1AD by anabolic pharmaceuticals is the strongest i have used to date. Anyone else tried these two products yet, as i got massive gains.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

you can get good gains,in strength and bulk but its harsh lots of lethergy, back pumps

but it does not aromatise, gyno is not meant to be an issue.

there are other P/H out there, s drol, m drol, maybe you could try somthing less toxic to the liver, if you google pro hormones you will get the gen on them, so if you choose to take them, you'll make a better informed choice. extremesupplements as info


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've only tried it the once but I have to say it's great for strength, loads of weight gain but mainly fluid, no issues with back pain or acne but then I drink plenty of fluid and eat clean. Everything I've read says it is heavy on the liver but I wasn't getting any reflux or similar.


----------



## The Buffster1466867970 (Jul 20, 2009)

has any one heard of or tride the m1t from androtech labs?


----------

